# YS624 in Toronto



## ChrisPeri (Aug 31, 2020)

There is a tracked YS624 for sale in Toronto. Seller wants CDN$1100. Do not know Yamaha models on sight so I am asking here. Is this less than 10 years. Are parts available? Owner may have replaced auger assembly form other listing. I have been looking for an HS724 and they are really expensive most nice kept machines in the CDN$2000 range.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

As far as I know the parts are still available and you can double check by asking questions at the yamaha snowblower club forum and direct your question to speedy. it costs nothing to become a member of this yamaha forum,


----------



## ChrisPeri (Aug 31, 2020)

leonz said:


> As far as I know the parts are still available and you can double check by asking questions at the yamaha snowblower club forum and direct your question to speedy. it costs nothing to become a member of this yamaha forum,


Thanks for the advice, posted in the Yamaha Snowblower Fan Club too; but had no clue how to link Speedy into the request. There may be folks here that know as well. I may not get a response in time. cheers


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Probably older than ten, I think he just painted the auger because it doesn't look new.


----------



## Marc89GTi (Oct 18, 2020)

From the vintage of the plastic tank would say this a 1988-1993, a lot of the parts are still available through Yamaha dealers though the tracks have been discontinued. I have a 1994 YS828T track machine and ordered a bunch of parts from Japan for about 1/2 the price of local Yamaha dealers after shipping and taxes.


----------



## ChrisPeri (Aug 31, 2020)

Looks like she's sold. I am surprised how fast it went. Maybe I should look at the YT models. Probably went for CDN$ 1000. Is this a good price for that old of a machine? 
@Marc89GTi nice strategy on parts.


----------



## Marc89GTi (Oct 18, 2020)

ChrisPeri said:


> Looks like she's sold. I am surprised how fast it went. Maybe I should look at the YT models. Probably went for CDN$ 1000. Is this a good price for that old of a machine?
> @Marc89GTi nice strategy on parts.


Maybe a bit on the high side, i paid $750 for YS828T machine (8hp with tracks) they told me he didn’t know how old it was said he only had it for a few years. I ended up partially restoring it, new carb, tank, ac coil for light, new belts etc. Don’t do what I did, play with all the gears go into reverse then try all the forward gears then back to reverse, when I got home it would do all gears except 1st, it need major adjustments to fix it and it’s not 100% perfect sometimes I have go all the way into 4th then into 1st gear to get it to work. I bought new linkages which I need to swap out and setup per shop manual


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Age is not as important as condition and how well the machine was maintained over the years. If the machine is in good condition and functions well, $1K is in my opinion a good price.
Here is one that looks to be in mint condition, they are asking $2K, which seems high, but Yamahas do hold their value well and this one does look like new.
When buying used, check the machine out thoroughly, there are deals out there ,but you usually get what you pay for.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





Good luck with your search


----------



## Minguy8 (Jan 16, 2021)

Marc89GTi said:


> From the vintage of the plastic tank would say this a 1988-1993, a lot of the parts are still available through Yamaha dealers though the tracks have been discontinued. I have a 1994 YS828T track machine and ordered a bunch of parts from Japan for about 1/2 the price of local Yamaha dealers after shipping and taxes.


Do you still have the website you used ?


----------



## Marc89GTi (Oct 18, 2020)

Here you go, this link is for a 1989 YS-828T machine, though the 1988 model is the same too.





Snowblower parts YAMAHA YSM870E (1989, 00NJ, A) — IMPEX JAPAN







en.impex-jp.com


----------

